# Wearing Tac-Vest in public



## lukeb28 (2 Aug 2014)

As the title says, is it ok to use when going out for a training Load Bearing March? Or should I be buying a weighted vest to use instead?


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Aug 2014)

Your tacvest literally weighs nothing without magazines and ammunition. Weighted vest is a far better option.


----------



## lukeb28 (2 Aug 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Your tacvest literally weighs nothing without magazines and ammunition. Weighted vest is a far better option.


Fair enough. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Brasidas (2 Aug 2014)

Why would somebody bother buying a vest for training?

When I train for the BFT, I wear my FFO minus weapon and mags, and a loaded pack. The only times that I train without the pack is when directed as part of unit PT.


----------



## chrisf (2 Aug 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Weighted vest is a far better option.



Or you could just, you know, put stuff in the pockets?


----------



## trustnoone73 (2 Aug 2014)

There is a reason the tac vest is called the "George Michael"

Weighted vest or since I'm cheap a ruck.


----------



## BorisK (2 Aug 2014)

I bought a MIR weighted vest from Warrior Fitness in Toronto.  

http://www.mirweightedvest.com/short-weighted-vest/MiR-55LBs-Adjustable-Weighted-Vest.html

Worth every penny despite being a bit more pricey than the competition.  Stays firm and snug to the body unlike some competitors versions which flopped around on me or were uncomfortable. Easy to adjust the weigh also.


----------



## McG (2 Aug 2014)

lukeb28 said:
			
		

> As the title says, is it ok to use when going out for a training Load Bearing March? Or should I be buying a weighted vest to use instead?


Are you asking about the training you do on your own time along some municipal trail system or around your home, or are you asking about dress during unit PT?


----------



## Hurricane (9 Nov 2014)

Just keep in mind the dress regs WRT mix of civilian and issued clothing.


----------

